# فهرس قسم التبريد و التكييف



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخوانى الافاضل / اخواتى الكريمات 

لم تبدا بعد عمليه ترتيب القسم و المقرر لبدايتها يوم غد ان شاء الله بواسطه الاعضاء المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع الاعضاء الراغبين فى الاشتراك فى تنظيم القسم ... سجلوا اسماءكم هنا

و لكن وددت ان اعرض عليكم التصور الذى تخيلته لفهرس القسم و الذى سيعد بمثابه المرجع الرئيسى لكل مواضيع القسم 
فى مالمشاركه التاليه تصورى لشكل الفهرس و ساترك هذا التصور معروضا لتلقى ايه اقتراحات الى حين الانتهاء من عمليه الفهرسه بشكل تام و بعدها سيتم تفعيل الشكل النهائى بعد التنقيح بناءا على اقتراحاتكم


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*1. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الاكواد [/font][font=&quot][/font]*

*[font=&quot]اكواد التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*[font=&quot]اكواد الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*[font=&quot]اكواد اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*[font=&quot]اكواد الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*[font=&quot]اكواد اخرى[/font]*
​ *2. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع البرامج [/font][font=&quot][/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]برامج التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]برامج الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]برامج اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]برامج الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]برامج اخرى[/font]*

*3. [font=&quot]فهرس شروحات البرامج [/font][font=&quot][/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]شروحات برامج التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]شروحات برامج الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]شروحات برامج اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]شروحات برامج الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]شروحات برامج اخرى[/font]
 *

[font=&quot][/font][font=&quot][/font] *4. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الفيديوهات التعليميه [/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]فيديوهات التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]فيديوهات الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]فيديوهات اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]فيديوهات الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]فيديوهات اخرى[/font]*

*5. [font=&quot]فهرس المواضيع التنفيذيه فى المواقع[/font][font=&quot] [/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]مواضيع التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]مواضيع اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]مواضيع الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]مواضيع اخرى[/font]*

*6. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع التصميم [/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]مواضيع التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]مواضيع اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]مواضيع الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]مواضيع اخرى[/font]*

 [font=&quot][/font]*[font=&quot][/font]**7. [font=&quot]فهرس شروحات للمبتدأين[/font][font=&quot] [/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]شروحات مواضيع التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]شروحات مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]شروحات مواضيع اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]شروحات مواضيع الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]شروحات مواضيع اخرى[/font]*

*8. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الكتالوجات[/font]*

*i. [font=&quot]كتالوجات مواد التكييف و التبريد[/font]*

*ii. [font=&quot]كتالوجات مواد الاعمال الصحيه و الرى[/font]*

*iii. [font=&quot]كتالوجات مواد اعمال الحريق[/font]*

*iv. [font=&quot]كتالوجات مواد الغازات الطبيه [/font]*

*v. [font=&quot]كتالوجات مواد اخرى[/font]*

*9. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الصيانه[/font][font=&quot][/font]*

*10. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الدورات التدريبية[/font]*

*11. [font=&quot]فهرس مواضيع الرسم و الادوات المساعده [/font]*

*12. [font=&quot]فهرس الاسئله[/font]*

[font=&quot] [/font]​ *[font=&quot]مواضيع اخرى ( للحذف او لا يوجد لها تصنيف)[/font]*​ ​


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2011)

على بركة الله


----------



## lynxshaheen (7 أكتوبر 2011)

هيك وصلت الفكرة اكتر بس في شغلة صغيرة 
كيف بتم الاضافة عليهم و كيف رح يتم التقسيم الشغل على الاعضاء لأنو بصراحة انا خلصت حركة 50 صفحة من المنتدى بعد ما قمت بترتيب المواضيع الى ترتيب حسب تاريخ بداية الموضوع يعني من احدث شي للاقدم 
و كان في شغلات كتير منها اسئلة و مواضيع بتقدرو تضيفو عليها "لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله" او "انّا لله و انّا اليه لراجعون"
طبعا هاي العبارتين بتذكركم ايد بشيء هههههههههه
من ناحية تانية بس اعطيني فكرة كيف بدي اميز بين هاد موضوع للمبتدئين ؟ لأنو و الله عم بفوت مواضيع من اساسيات كل واحد بشتغل بالتكييف يعرفها بس مع ذلك بشوف اشياء جديدة و روعة
و المهندس محمد و الله اني عتبان عليك !

اخوكم المتحمّس كتير لموضوع الترتيب


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> هيك وصلت الفكرة اكتر بس في شغلة صغيرة
> كيف بتم الاضافة عليهم و كيف رح يتم التقسيم الشغل على الاعضاء لأنو بصراحة انا خلصت حركة 50 صفحة من المنتدى بعد ما قمت بترتيب المواضيع الى ترتيب حسب تاريخ بداية الموضوع يعني من احدث شي للاقدم
> و كان في شغلات كتير منها اسئلة و مواضيع بتقدرو تضيفو عليها "لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله" او "انّا لله و انّا اليه لراجعون"
> طبعا هاي العبارتين بتذكركم ايد بشيء هههههههههه
> ...


جميل ما قمت بعمله يا احمد 
و لكن سانصحك نصيحه كرجل اكبر منك عمرا و خبره 
احيانا الحماس الزائد يؤدى ال نتائج عكسيه فانصحك بالا تستخدم حماسك و تستبق الاحداث الا ان كنت ستعمل عملا منفردا
اما ان ككنت ضمن فريق عمل فلا تقم بعمل ما جال بخاطرك بل اقترحه على الفريق و على قائد الفريق حتى سخر اقتراحك لخدمه الفريق بالكامل 

عموما بما انك بدات باول 50 موضوع حتخلينى اعمل تغير فى الخطه و اغير ملفك مع ملفى يا سيدى ....

بكره هتعرف يعنى ايه ملفك و يعنى ايه ملفى 

و لا انسى ان احييك على حماسك 
و على فكره انا مش بقول اللكام ده علشان زعلان فى حاجه علشان متفهمش كلامى انى بعاتبك
هى مجرد نصيحه حسب رايى الشخصى جدا و اللى ممكن حد غيرى يخالفنى فيه


----------



## lynxshaheen (7 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذي المهندس الفاضل زانيتي كل الاحترام لك و التقدير لك و لجهودك طبعا انا بعمل ضمن الفريق لكن ال 50 صفحة كنت انا عم بتطلع عليهم من باب اني استفيد في العلم اللي موجود في الموضوعات و بصراحة اتوسعت اكتر و اكتر لأني حكيتلك قبل هيك اني بتعلم من اساتذة التكييف و منهم حضرتك لأني لا انكر انه ينقصني الخبرة و من ناحية التقسيم على الاعضاء انا من ايدك هاي لإيدك هاي انت احكيلي طبعا و انا بمشي على الخط اللي بترسمو 
لا اعمل فرديا بس اعمل مع الجماعة لذلك فقط اني اتنظر كيف سيتم التقسيم لكي اقوم بواجبي ان شاء الله
و من ناحية نصائحك هي جواهر و ما بدها اثنين يحكو فيها انت اخي الكبير و انا احترم كل نصائح و لي رجاء منك ان تنصحني دائما لأني احتاج من يوجّهني الى طريق الصوب لأنك من اهل الخبرة و الكفاءة 
زادك الله في العلم و المعرفة و زادك في رزقك ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ابقى معنا يا ابو حميد و كل الناس اللى هنا افاضل و لن يبخل عنك احد بالنصح


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا احيكم على المجهود المبزول واللى هيتبزل ان شاء الله وكماانى اوجه الشكرالخاص الى 
1 - المهندس سيد حلاوه 
2- المهندس زناتى 
3 - المهندس صبرى 
ربنا يجعل مجهودكم فى صالح اعمالكم ان شاء الله ثم عندى اقتراح لو ممكن بعد اذنكم وهوه كتالى 
* انا هتكلم فى التكييف فقط وارى فيه اقتراح انه لابد من فصل جانب التصميم عن جانب الصيانه عن جانب التنفيذ وهوه على انه ممكن الممكن عمل مواضيع عن التصميم بكل مشتمالتهاا وبرامجهااا وجداولهاا وبعد شرحهااا يتم عمل اختبار لجميع الاعضاء على انه يتم ارفاق مشروع منكم وعلى الاعضاء انهم يتفضلو بالتصميم ومبنى على درجات وعلى انه يتم وضع نسبه معينه واللى يوصلهاا يكون قادر على انه يكون معكم فى اشراف على موضوع الصيانه وهكذا بالنسبه للتركيبات والتنفيذ وهكذا بالنسبه للصيانه ومنه ايضا على انه من يريد العمل فى مجال التصميم يبقى هيروح على ملفات التصميم واللى حابب يكون تنفذى فقط يروح على التنفيذى معلش انا طولت عليكم بس اعتقد انهااا هتطور مننا وهيكون فى منافسه فى العمل وعلى دوام الاعضاء بجديه مش مجرد انه يضع الرد وخلاص مجرد اقتراح ومتاسف لو طولت عليكم باقتراحى وتمناتى بالنجاح والتوفيق الى كل من ساهم فى المنتدى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بدايه طيبه ان شاء الله منتظرين المزيد


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed galal gooda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا احيكم على المجهود المبزول واللى هيتبزل ان شاء الله وكماانى اوجه الشكرالخاص الى
> 1 - المهندس سيد حلاوه
> 2- المهندس زناتى
> ...


جميل جدا 
و من منا مؤهل لان يكون هو المعلم و المصحح و واضع الاختبار 
كلنا يتعلم من بعض يا صديقى


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
طبعا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض واحسن الناس من علم الناس واكثرهم تواضع على اى حال هوه مجرد اقتراح مش اكتر وانتم تستحقو منا كل التقدير والشكر


----------



## وائل الشال (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سر على بركة اللة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## م وليد امين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

والله فكره عظيمه موضوع الفهرس بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ولكن أرجو ألا ينسى موضوع عن دوائر التحكم والتركيبات الكهربائية لأنه يهم جزء كبير جداً من الأعضاء وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## zanitty (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ولكن أرجو ألا ينسى موضوع عن دوائر التحكم والتركيبات الكهربائية لأنه يهم جزء كبير جداً من الأعضاء وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


باذن الله نلتفت لها فى الفهرسه


----------



## thaeribrahem (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله و لجميع المشاركين كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير على أمل أن نصل جميعا إلى ما نصبو إليه.
أما في موضوع الفهرس فهو بالشكل العام جيد إي يبقى شكل عام على أن ننتقل إلى الفهارس الجزئية للمواضع فأنا مع المشاركة التي تحدثت عن فصل التصميم عن الإشراف عن التنفيذ عن وضع مخططات الوضع المنفذ إضافة إلى عدم ملاحظة ما نطلق عليه التحكم الميكانيكي و طريقة عمل منظومة التكييف كنظام متكامل على سبيل المثال نظام bms و ما هو المطلوب من مهندس الميكانيك المصمم ليعطيه لمهندس التحكم من معطيات و بيانات لتصميم هذا النظام إضافة إلى عدم ملاحظة موضوع مكافحة الحريق ( الدخان و ليس اللهب ) كجزء اساس من عمل منظومة التكييف .
و أقترح إضافة موضوع أو فهرس يتحدث عن تكامل فروع الهندسة مع بعضها لإنجاز تصميم متكامل للمشروع من التنسيق بين كافة الإختصاصات بموضوع الإرتفاعات و التركيبات المعمارية و البنية الإنشائية و ......
بالإجمال جهدكم أكثر من رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## adel h (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*العراق*

بارك الله بكم جميعا وجعلكم عونا لنا في سبيل الارتقاء بالعلم والمعرفه(من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا)


----------



## dlear2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا واللة عاشت الايادي


----------



## bin talip (29 أكتوبر 2011)

more thanks


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## SAMEH7777 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## elmuthana algaali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chanch (15 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وعلى بركة الله نحن بانتظار الجديد ومشكور استاذي العزيز


----------



## ali_engineer88 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله الموفقية والنجاح بهذا المشروع


----------



## zroogaa (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود طيب تشكر عليه كل الشكر يا زعيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ود كمال (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليكم كتير مواضيع كتير مفيده


----------



## محمد زكريا جمعة (11 يناير 2012)

على بركة الله يا رجالة وانا موافق على اقتراح الاخ احمد جلال جودة


----------



## محمود33 (15 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.moohamed (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسليمن


----------



## عماد القباطي (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني المهندسين اريد معرفة كيفية حساب المعدل اليومي لدرجات الحرارة لخط عرض 15 درجة شمالا
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا
اخوكم عماد القباطي


----------



## eng-mah (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ابورامى88818 (11 فبراير 2012)

الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررلله


----------



## عمر فاروق الاعظمي (12 فبراير 2012)

والله ما اكول غير بارك الله بيك ويحفضك ويديمك 
ل خدمة العلم​


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

ثانكيووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن الضاد (27 مارس 2012)

فى الحقيقة انا كمبتدء لا يسعنى الا ان اايد الفكرة دى ...ونقول لك على بركت الله 
والذى سوف نستطيع فعله فلن نبخل عليكم انشاءالله


----------

